# how many DPO would my boobs be sore



## Chi829

Hi. For any of you ladies that may already be pregnant, how soon did you feel sore boobs? I am VERY hopeful for a succesful month this month and my boobs are pretty sore. However, I am only about 5-6 DPO. Any thoughts?


----------



## LisaStanley

Chi829 said:


> Hi. For any of you ladies that may already be pregnant, how soon did you feel sore boobs? I am VERY hopeful for a succesful month this month and my boobs are pretty sore. However, I am only about 5-6 DPO. Any thoughts?

Hey! I did not to read and run but I am not sure about your question. When I was pregnant with my son and daughter mine never did get sore. Mine do get sore when it is close to AF time. I am currently 10 dpo and having low back pain, nausea, temp is staying high so I am hopeful this month! Let me know how it goes for you. I think it is different for every woman. If you are charting pay attention to your temp, if it stays high for 16 days then test. Take Care!


----------



## ellie27

I never got sore boobs at all with my first 2 pregnancies.

Boobs became a bit sore from 16wks onwards.

I didnt have any symptoms of anything so you dont really need symptoms to be pregnant!:flower:


----------



## Kristina6292

Hey I am currently on 8dpo and my boobs and particularly my nipples have been extremely sore for the past 3 days. Never get this before AF so hoping it is a good sign!

Good luck to you, hope its a BFP!


----------



## Chi829

Kristina6292 said:


> Hey I am currently on 8dpo and my boobs and particularly my nipples have been extremely sore for the past 3 days. Never get this before AF so hoping it is a good sign!
> 
> Good luck to you, hope its a BFP!

Hi! When do u plan on testing? Im currently 6DPO :)


----------



## sweetpeaxo

It varies for everyone, but I really don't think you start having all those symptoms till you're around 6ish weeks. Last time I was pregnant I never had sore boobs


----------



## Marini_Mare

Chi829 said:


> Hi. For any of you ladies that may already be pregnant, how soon did you feel sore boobs? I am VERY hopeful for a succesful month this month and my boobs are pretty sore. However, I am only about 5-6 DPO. Any thoughts?


got my BFP last week, no sore boobs here! :thumbup:


----------



## abic77

Hey chick.....I am 3DPO and my boobs are properly sore! Think they have been sore for 3 days though if that's even possible?

I have NEVER had sore boobs mid cycle and although i would love to be hopeful i can almost picture the AF scene (another disappointing sinking feeling when you see the red on the toilet paper....tmi sorry!)

I have been running lots so am also thinking it may be from jiggling about....and then i was thinking if theres and egg and sperm party inside me, will they be able to join up and stick if i'm running??? aaagggghhhh all the thoughts that run through ur head when ur TTC!!!!

WHen is your AF due? Mine is 25th Sept and it can't come quick enough....although i will be 34 by then so a little bit depressing anc even closer to the 35!!!!!

Good luck and let me know how you get on......lets share the 2WW together!


----------



## mybabyluv3

My bbs hurt and get really full and heavy from any point after O until about day2 of my cycle. It is also a pg symptom that can start very early on so if you're not used to getting that before af then I would definetely take that as a good sign.


----------



## Kristina6292

Chi829 said:


> Kristina6292 said:
> 
> 
> Hey I am currently on 8dpo and my boobs and particularly my nipples have been extremely sore for the past 3 days. Never get this before AF so hoping it is a good sign!
> 
> Good luck to you, hope its a BFP!
> 
> Hi! When do u plan on testing? Im currently 6DPO :)Click to expand...


Hi I'm going to test on Friday, when i'll be 12dpo! Fingers crossed!! :)
Trying to fight the urge to do it now but I know it will be negative!


----------



## abic77

Ladies....I have my fingers crossed for all of you! 
I'm now 4DPO and my boobs are still properly sore....feels like they have been like this for ages!

Let us know hw you get on with the HPT tomorrow!


----------



## cricket in VA

mybabyluv3 said:


> My bbs hurt and get really full and heavy from any point after O until about day2 of my cycle. It is also a pg symptom that can start very early on so if you're not used to getting that before af then I would definetely take that as a good sign.

I'm the same way now - used to just get them with AF, but the last 4 months they've been sore since O. Boooo! It hurts and doesn't mean anything for me :(


----------



## sammy1205

With the ectopic/twins I conceived at teh very end of Jan and tested 02/26, I was exactly 2 weeks late. I started to get VERY sore boobs around 02/21-02/23, can't remember, so I was already 9 days late before that kicked in. I never had sore boobs with DD.


----------



## Cridge

I typically have sore nipples after ovulation until af starts - or a few days before. When I was pregnant, I don't recall having sore nipples (but that can be typical for me to), but starting at about 15 dpo, I got extremely sore boobs - it was like I had been working out - that kind of soreness. They continued to get worse until I was well into my first trimester. I remember I couldn't sleep on my stomach starting about a week after I first noticed the soreness.


----------



## gypsy1981

Mine have been sore since the day I ovulated this cycle and I got a BFP on Monday night (11dpo) so I think it's different for everyone. Good luck and fingers crossed for you x


----------



## cookielou

Didnt want to read and run. Im around 10 dpo and have had a positive test today and have had sore boobs for the last 3 days.


----------



## coxy1978

Sore bb's is what i look out for for PG symptoms as with my 3 successful pregnancies, my bb's start hurting about 4 days before a pos result and then continues to get so sore i cant even touch them, or lay on them. 

Im 8DPO today and my bb's have been feeling bit warm and heavy (but only at night) since 6DPO....this is quite early for me in that I usually get sore BB's before AF, but not usually 8 days before AF (more like 5 days before), so Im feeling like this could be a sign for me. 

It also adds up, that if I should get a BFP at 10DPO, that would be like 4-5 days before pos result (as with like the other successful pregnancies) 

With my ectopic, i didnt get sore bb's and for me, i knew something was not right. But i do realise every woman is dif, and if you feel this is unusual for you, it could well be a symptom! Good Luck!! 

P.s I tested this morn BFN...but not woried as still pretty early! x


----------



## coxy1978

Just to update: I got my BFP at 11DPO (5-6 days ago now) at that point, i was getting quite heavy bb's but mainly just at night still. Since then, this has increased and they are getting more and more sore. So to clarify, i first noticed a change in them at 6DPO. 

Good luck to anyone who is still symptom spotting and if anyone else got their BFP, please pop back and let us know how ya bb's are!!! ha ha!


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I'm 13dpo and my bbs are sore, but I am not sure if its because af is on her way, or another reason hoepfully..fingers crossed. good luck ladies xoxo


----------

